# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du lịch- cầu nối các nền văn hóa

## thietht

Đây là chủ đề Ngày Du lịch thế giới (WTD) (27.9) năm 2011 được Tổ chức Du lịch Thế giới (UNWTO) lựa chọn để khẳng định vai trò của ngành du lịch trong việc gắn kết các nền văn hóa của thế giới và thúc đẩy sự hiểu biết toàn cầu.


Chủ đề và ngày kỷ niệm này cũng đồng thời phát ra thông điệp kêu gọi phát triển du lịch, kêu gọi khách du lịch và cộng đồng địa phương trên toàn thế giới thưởng thức các nền văn hóa đa dạng; tôn trọng lẫn nhau, xây dựng thế giới hòa bình và bảo tồn văn hóa cho các thế hệ tương lai.

Ngày Du lịch thế giới 2011 sẽ thu hút sự chú ý của du khách trong bảo tồn và phát huy nền văn hóa của thế giới dưới mọi hình thức mà văn hóa khi đó là công cụ quan trọng cho phát triển du lịch bền vững.

----------

